# Mini LST Traxxas VXL Brushless MOD



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello,
This should be Insane if not a Fun little project.:thumbsup:


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

VXLMLST update...
I just purchased the wide track conversion and 2.2 wheels from the toyz...
This will give me more stability... 

i wish I had more money to get the Exotek kit and a smaller 3s Lipo... 

Well I will be posting a video soon.
__________________
My Projects
540 Mini LST
VXL Mini LST


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Mini LST VXL Video Done*

Ok here is the video

:thumbsup: Mini LST VXL Mod  :thumbsup:



I'm gonna try and start selling this plate. 
The economy sucks and my job is laying people off. lol

What else is new...


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thats just sick me likey how much


----------

